# Penny Update!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

SO I thought since I have been gone, been really busy, taht I would update on Miss Penny's situation. We are at 6 days seizure free, she had a spell on the 19th of 5 seizures, I actually used the Valium for the first time since I got it when she had her 10 cluster seizures. She had one more on Monday the 20th and has been fine since, we had actually just decreased her Phenobarbital level, as prolonged exposure can cause liver and kidney damage, and it just wasn't to be, so we upped it back to where it was and added a half a pheno in the am feeding. She is keeping her weight at 60lbs, which makes me totally happy.

So here she is in all her new skinny glory, being her usual self, lol.
























hahah lookin all weird she turned to grab the springpole and I caught this pic  - 









alright so enjoy pics of Miss Penny Pooh. Hugs to you all.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Great new 

I LOVE the last pic, "watch me pose, im so beautiful" hehe


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh my I missed Penny she is such a cutie pie  Glad she is doing better!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I will be thinking good thoughts for Penny! good to see you around Tye


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Penny girl let's keep on going seizure free beautiful girl


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

TYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEE! PEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
Penny is one sexy girl! So happy to hear she is doing well!!! Missed you, Tye! Yeah I know I see you on FB but you know what I mean 
Love ya!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you all, penny sasy she appreciates the love and we are happy to be back, just been really busy  

Lauren - we do not talk enough on Fb  Kangol has been calling Phoenix late at night, I['m tellin yougonna take his phoen privlegdes away lol


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

WB Tye 

Glad to see Penny is doing so well *crosses fingers for many more seizer free days*

That last photo looks like she is saying "I'm ready for my photo!"


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome home tye, I'm glad you and the kids are back. Send penny some licks from the IBC crew.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome back girl (huge hugs) Poor pooh bear she needs some extra lovin and a big steak, soo...........ugh.........just send her this way


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She's looking great! Sorry to hear about the seizures but I am glad she has been seizure free again. Give her hugs for me. She's my favorite.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Back where you belong, huh Tye? Seems like the site is more complete now Oh Penny, how I wish I could take the seizures away from you, but you'd probably keep them away from me because that's the kind of pup you are Let's at least take the seizure free days up to double digits again, and go from there girl. You are perfection, Penny. Big, strong, two arms around the body hugs coming your way!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

DarkMoon said:


> WB Tye
> 
> Glad to see Penny is doing so well *crosses fingers for many more seizer free days*
> 
> That last photo looks like she is saying "I'm ready for my photo!"


Thank you so much DM, I am very happy to be back, that last photo is too funny, she does look like she's posing 



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Welcome home tye, I'm glad you and the kids are back. Send penny some licks from the IBC crew.


Penny sends licks your way Shana, thanks aton girl 



kg420 said:


> Welcome back girl (huge hugs) Poor pooh bear she needs some extra lovin and a big steak, soo...........ugh.........just send her this way


Oh Krystal, penny would love to come visit, we could both us a vacation  But extra love coming ehr way, she says thank you 



aimee235 said:


> She's looking great! Sorry to hear about the seizures but I am glad she has been seizure free again. Give her hugs for me. She's my favorite.


awww Thanks Aimee, penny says she appreciates that. Hugs



Saint Francis said:


> Back where you belong, huh Tye? Seems like the site is more complete now Oh Penny, how I wish I could take the seizures away from you, but you'd probably keep them away from me because that's the kind of pup you are Let's at least take the seizure free days up to double digits again, and go from there girl. You are perfection, Penny. Big, strong, two arms around the body hugs coming your way!!!!


Christian, my friend, thank you, I really am glad to be back. Penny says she likes strong men to hold her, makes her feel safe. Licks coming your way


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*wooopppeee!!!*

YOUR BACK!!!!!!!!!!! WAHOOO~~~~YIPPPEEEE!!!!! Give Penny Pie a hUge hug from me!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol yes we are back, Penny sends HUGe licks your way


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm glad you're back as well, Tye, but you already know that, lol. I miss the crew, and am glad to hear that Penny is getting better. I do sincerely hope you can have a longer seizure free streak this time. Give her hugs n kisses for me!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks a ton Bev, is all we can do is hope for a longer sezirue free period. So far so good, we go for a blood test this week to see what her levels are.


----------

